# Rumor: Wii 2 specs leaked?



## ZeroEXE93 (Oct 29, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This is a nice exclusive we have here at MaxConsole courtesy of Artik from www.Logic-sunrise.com on the Wii 2. The actual information is said to have been leaked from an internal source of the marketing Nintendo France Service. Unlucky for them, this kind of information should stay internal, but that's not our philosophy.
> 
> - The Wii2 system will feature a Blu-Ray drive with a secondary aim of stopping piracy.
> - 1080P and lower resolutions will be supported, for blu-ray movies and games.
> ...


...Lolwut? Seriously? I have my doubts about this, especially about the Blu-ray drive, but we'll see.

Source


----------



## Anakir (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't know.. movie support? Nintendo's never really into these console that can multitask. They pretty much built consoles/handhelds with only the games in mind. It's only because of homebrew which the Wii can watch DVD movies. Although Ps2 has been out for the longest time, Nintendo still didn't decide to take the idea of allowing a Wii to play DVD movies.

So.. I would say that part of the leak information is false based on my perspective. Blu-ray could be a possibility.. but Nintendo is always a generation behind. Maybe they'll just go Dual-layer.

Edit: and by dual layer, I mean the games that are gonna come out as dual layers instead of single. Wii already has the ability to do that but rarely do games come out as dual layer.


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow France seem to be leaking a lot these days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks cool lol especially seeing as its not that far from now


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 29, 2009)

lol stop piracy with a bluray drive? Can't we still use HDDs?


----------



## stab244 (Oct 29, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> lol stop piracy with a bluray drive? Can't we still use HDDs?


DLing games would still take a crap load of time.


----------



## iFish (Oct 29, 2009)

wow i know nintnedo will never make a wii 2 maybe call it something elise but not wii 2 because if its a new systen they will want a new game and nintendo wont do blu-ray thats why the ps3 dosnt see as much to expensive just for blu-ray the 360 dosnt even have 360


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I won't be getting a new gaming system anytime soon anyways. >.> I doubt the blu-ray drive and I doubt the worldwide release even more.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 29, 2009)

Bluray? The second I read that it only confirmed my thoughts that this is false. 

And the scheme for trading in old games.....aint gonna happen. All I want from Nintendo is a Wii that can output at least 720p. No change in any processors or anything. The wiis graphics aren't as horrible make them out (okay some are). Its stretching a 480p image onto a 47" 1080p television that kills me. So jaggy and so ugly!


----------



## stab244 (Oct 29, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> I doubt the blu-ray drive and I doubt the worldwide release even more.


True... Isn't Nintendo known for delaying launches for the West?


----------



## sjones900 (Oct 29, 2009)

Lies all lies... Nintendo is always behind the times why would they ever want to get ahead of the game?


----------



## iFish (Oct 29, 2009)

nintendo havnt even gave a nintendo micend software for dvd yet i no they wont do blu-ray intill another 3 systems like it took them long enought to get cd that wernt even full size lol


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll believe it when I see it....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 29, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> I'll believe it when I see it....



True dat.

I don't think everyone will start toting Bluray drives next generation, and a 2010 release date seems a little too early, especially with the Wii raking in good sales and with a nice crop of games scheduled for release (NMH 2, SMG 2, new Zelda game, Red Steel 2, The Grinder, etc). I say 2011 by the earliest.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 29, 2009)

stab244 said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most likely the Wii2 will be an unhackable system like the PS3.  Well the era of console piracy is coming to an end hopefully Nintendo will have digital distribution of retail games for the Wii2.


----------



## Minox (Oct 29, 2009)

How would this be anywhere near having "Wii 2's" specs leaked. The only thing said that even remotely resembles specs in that quote is the fact that it's gonna have Blu-ray.

Not to mention that this thing reeks of falseness.


----------



## Cablephish (Oct 29, 2009)

You know, this isn't a complete impossibility. Just because Microsoft said they wouldn't put a blu-ray drive in their console, that doesn't automatically mean Nintendo won't do it.

Remember that Microsoft and which ever company had HD DVD (Toshiba?) were together when the disc wars were going on. It's not a complete improbability that Nintendo won't put a blu-ray drive in there next console, like most of you are ruling out.

This is good for Nintendo. The blu-ray will really be a big help in bringing down the world of piracy. Of course, if blu-ray disc gets cheaper, that won't help either.

Sony had it good.


----------



## EeZeEpEe (Oct 29, 2009)

Sounds more like a wish list.


----------



## X D D X (Oct 29, 2009)

Blu ray? Wouldn't Nintendo have to pay sony for that? I really doubt these specs are real.


----------



## sm69 (Oct 29, 2009)

yes you are right sony owns all rights to blueray


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 29, 2009)

Next week I'll leak info of the true successor to the DS which I'll call it Nintendo DSi3g and I'll make some bad art for it as well as make up specs.  I have insider information but I wont say who from.

And that is how to increase site traffic.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 29, 2009)

I just had an idea. Nintendo's gonna make the next "Animal Crossing: Bluray" and its gonna be scrubbed down to 600mb in size but its gonna be put on a Bluray anyways!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 29, 2009)

No this is false and if Nintendo wanted to make a blu-ray on the Wii, would didn't they do that in the first place? Nintendo was never about multitasking which is the reason why some of the games aren't movie like.

Also 2010 is bit early for an announce, I mean the Wii is selling way better than the Gamecube plus its an innovative console that gets people of all ages to play it casual or hardcore. Then we have the new DS 2 coming out in 2011 as far as rumor goes. 

This is just scramble into a lie mixed with bullshit


----------



## IBNobody (Oct 29, 2009)

Wii BD Game Piracy Irony: Download a 25GB image to play a 125MB game.


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2009)

Wii2? Now instead of the "i" fad we now have a "2" fad? (PSP2, Wii2, etc)


----------



## stab244 (Oct 29, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Wii2? Now instead of the "i" fad we now have a "2" fad? (PSP2, Wii2, etc)


They're just placeholder names...


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 29, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Wii2? Now instead of the "i" fad we now have a "2" fad? (PSP2, Wii2, etc)


Putting a 2 at the end of follow up to products has been around for decades, you know like with films, games, PS2 as well as other consoles and computers.  Its hardly a fad if it has stuck now is it?







To be honest I doubt that Nintendo will ever put a 2 at the end of Wii when they eventually reveal and name the successor.   The only reason Playstation 2/3 have numbers instead of different names was that the Playstation name was strong and Sony couldn't really rely on people remembering that they did the Playstation, shit I know a lot of people who thought the Playstation was a Nintendo console.

In the past Nintendo have used Gameboy as a brand name for its handhelds but that changed with the DS. There'll still be a chance that "Wii" could be used as a part of the name for their next console but then even the most casual gamer calls it the "Nintendo Wii" and call the DS the "Nintendo DS" so Nintendo could easily forget the Wii moniker completley and just rely on their company name to sell consoles to people.


----------



## jackdanielchan (Oct 29, 2009)

Here's hoping that the "Wii 2" or whatever it's called, has motion controls as an option, and instead has an upgraded Gamecube controller with 2 shoulder buttons on the left and right sides...


----------



## Cermage (Oct 29, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Moreover, Nintendo wants to make a worlwide annoucement, only one month before release date. Huge publicity and Viral Marketing will be utilized to create the Buzz.



This leads me to believe its fake off the bat.


----------



## shito (Oct 29, 2009)

if wasn't for the blu-ray word i would believe, lots of rumors have blu-ray involved lately


----------



## Phazon13 (Oct 29, 2009)

If the Wii 2 doesn't get al that casual shit I think it won't be a problem buying games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Even for the Wii now I'm still buying metroid, zelda,...

Btw maxconsole has also leaked the Wii 'revolution' specs and they were right, so I hope they are also right this time.


----------



## OSW (Oct 29, 2009)

Sounds plausible, Wii2 would be expected to fuck the pirates over whether it has blu-ray or not, although bluray makes it even worse.

Won't hold my breath of course.

In the case that it is, 

1080p: I would be happy with that, and expect that much from the next gen.

Blu-ray: Maybe I would prefer if the disk drive was dropped alltogether, or at least not be used for games. I think disks are getting a bit old and expensive.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 29, 2009)

I believe this is pretty near to what the Wii 2 will become, but I don't believe that it will launch in 2010. Actually, I don't even think it will launch in 2011 or 2012...


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 29, 2009)

Well at least previous owners get a discount.If they leak info like this what's the use of making a buzz just one month beforehand.
My only thing is that they should not change their games or make old games not compaitale.


----------



## Taik (Oct 29, 2009)

One month before release announcement = fail

We have to wait less, true, but we might not be able to save enough money lol


----------



## Arwen20 (Oct 29, 2009)

Bad timing for me, I just pre-ordered a 250 gb ps3 slim to use as a blu ray player. But then, I guess next year is a quite a while from now. However, if this is true, it will be exciting to see how nintendo could develop this technology. Thanks for the news!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 29, 2009)

By Q3 of 2010 the Wii has been around for just 4 years. I doubt they will release a real successor by then, that's just not going to happen.
Change it to Q3 2012 and I may believe it, but that Blu-Ray thing and especially that turn your old Wii in for a better price sounds ridiculous.


----------



## yobemal (Oct 29, 2009)

Blu-ray support.. ye right, u know Sony invented blu-ray ya?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 29, 2009)

yobemal said:
			
		

> Blu-ray support.. ye right, u know Sony invented blu-ray ya?


So?  Sony will let anyone put their drives in anything, Microsoft could if they wanted to and so could Nintendo.  

Sony want Blu-ray to be the standard replacing DVD and also they're make a shit ton of cash from it.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 29, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> yobemal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets not forget Nintendo is as stubborn as billy goat. What would honestly make people think Nintendo would go to their competitor for blu ray when the wont even follow their competitor working strategies (im looking at you online). Its one thing to copy a competitor and its another thing to ask your competitor for help. Nintendo would never do this at least until it becomes a technical necessity like blu ray becomes the standard. That isnt happening just yet. We still have a while to go before that happens.


----------



## Bart Lemming (Oct 29, 2009)

Maybe instead of calling it the Wii 2 they should call it the Wii-Wii!?


----------



## luke_c (Oct 29, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> yobemal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, if any company will get the Blu-Ray Drive, it'll be Nintendo, although i'm wasn't expecting them not to use disks, it would of been nice.


----------



## Blonde (Oct 29, 2009)

Pedro_Lambrini said:
			
		

> Maybe instead of calling it the Wii 2 they should call it the Wii-Wii!?


Sounds french


----------



## gk.7 (Oct 29, 2009)

The day that Nintendo releases a console with a blu-ray player I'll speak perfect English w/out an accent...

*Posts merged*

and by the way... how the heck is blu-ray gonna stop piracy??? i mean... i'll become more expensive for sure but it wont stop it... 

oh nintendo... what are we gonna do with you...


----------



## da_head (Oct 29, 2009)

ds2, psp2, wii2, sc2? o god 2010 is gonna be an epic year


----------



## Gullwing (Oct 29, 2009)

Stop whining people. Wii rocks as it is. Highly impossible but it would be great


----------



## Thoob (Oct 29, 2009)

This wouldn't be the first time Nintendo worked with Sony on a disc-related product. 
Remember, that's how the PlayStation was born - a CD drive add-on for the SNES which was later canceled by Nintendo, leading Sony to create their own console.

T...


----------



## Gullwing (Oct 29, 2009)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Great to play the same crap but in HD?


Ahh for God's sake... As every system Wii has got some crappy games. But as every system it has got some great games (and I personally think epic :/ )


----------



## granville (Oct 29, 2009)

gk.7 said:
			
		

> The day that Nintendo releases a console with a blu-ray player I'll speak perfect English w/out an accent...
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


Well, to this day, it's still not possible (to my knowledge) to play PS3 game backups on the PS3 system. They have been dumped and can be burned to a bluray disk, but they won't play. And of course, there's no emulator for it. But I think this has to do with the PS3 hardware, not the actual disk, since games for the system have been dumped. Bluray shouldn't put a stop to piracy, just make it more expensive and to deal with. The system is what will be the deciding factor.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Oct 29, 2009)

Ive always thought that if the Wii was to get an HD version itll be an upgrade rather then a whole new console, something u connect to the Wii's usb drive complete with

A new Blu Ray drive
Play all original Wii games in 720
1 TB hard drive
SDXC support
Region Free


----------



## stab244 (Oct 29, 2009)

Isn't Sony trying to find a way to license Blu-Ray right now? And if there are already PCs with Blu-Ray drives, it's not that hard to believe that the next-gen Wii will have one.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 29, 2009)

i hope this is true, sounds aweosme


----------



## ibrawl (Oct 29, 2009)

hmmm if super smash bros brawl was had good graphics on the Wii. Image what would happen in the
"Wii 2".also by say "Wii 2" i doubt it will come out anytime soon, maybe in till the Wii start to go down in sales ,but not right know. It's still doing well. or in till the next era of systems comes.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Oct 29, 2009)

Wii 2 sounds lame Wii Plus or Super Wii would be cooler


----------



## anaxs (Oct 29, 2009)

maybe a whole new super smash bros will be released since it has been for every new console starting from nintendo 64


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Oct 29, 2009)

EnigmaXtreme said:
			
		

> Wii 2 sounds lame Wii Plus or Super Wii would be cooler


Lmao @ Super Wii. Wii 2 (We Too?) actually sounds decent since it fits with Nintendo's goal to bring gaming into the family.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 29, 2009)

Maybe 2010 is a typo.. More likely what it is true target for 2011 obviously.


----------



## stab244 (Oct 30, 2009)

2011 makes sense for announcement since that is supposedly when the TS releases. Makes sense to annouce two devices at the same time that are compatible with one another.

Something like "And with the new Wii you can send copies of games downloaded to the Wii to the TS." It would be weird to have complete digital distribution... My internet is so crappy it would be pointless...


----------



## Hillsy_ (Oct 30, 2009)

Maybe true.  I remember Nintendo mentioning they wanted to match the Wii to the PS3 in terms of power.  Brand name is important, so they may use the name Wii2HD. Also they are appealing more to the Japanese market this time.  Microsoft are not a threat, meaning Nintendo and Sony together leading the way in Japan.  It is not always about America and Europe.


----------



## el_venga (Oct 30, 2009)

i agree with the 2010 date. also i want add that according some readings optical storage has reached its end or about to. a 250GB blu-ray disc was mentioned but seems doubtfull to be released, thats according to source, not 100% sure.


----------



## playallday (Oct 30, 2009)

stab244 said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until people know how to remove all the junk data.  I don't think Nintendo would ever make a game more then 10GB.  They don't spend that much time of their games!


----------



## stab244 (Oct 30, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> stab244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can only take out so much until the game is crap... But yeah, there is junk data.


----------

